# Stuborn floating plant



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have a little plant, a Cryptocoryne Beckettii 'Petchii' according to the pet shop. i tied it onto driftwood with string bit it refuses to stayand the roots push it up rather than attaching to the wood. I heard its ok to super glue them, bit im not sure if that would harm the resident betta? 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I can attach pictures if you want them


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

You should opt for silicon glues. It doesn't leak any chemicals and it's essentially what tanks are held together with. If you go into any hardware store and ask for silicone glue, they should have a few brands. If you are still afraid, some pet stores and aqua stores that sell plants sell specialized glues that are to be completely okay, but they're very pricey and from the smell and the chemical composition, you'll find out it's the same thing, only more expensive.


----------



## Queina (Feb 24, 2018)

Aren't crypts supposed to be rooted in the substrate ? I've never heard of a tied up cryt on decor


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm new to plants, but to my understanding, crypts are supposed to be rooted - roots won't attach to decor. Buche, anubias, and fern types can be attached to wood or rocks. . . . But I could be wrong.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Crypts should be planted in substrate because they are root feeders.


----------



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

This is my first time keeping (or trying too) aquatic plants. According to this site Cryptocoryne Beckettii Guide | The Aquarium Guide which was the company, the plant came from it can go onto driftwood. But looking at there picture and my plant I'm not sure its that same plant. Though, maybe that's just age or environment variation or something. 

I've attached to photos (hopefully) to see what you think, the quaility isn't great cause I'm currently using my phone, and I apoligise that Neptune was insistent on photobombing that back plant. The plants don't look particularly unhealthy. I supposed they could be redder but I don't have Co2 or anything in my tank (other than aqurium soil under my gravel) so i wasn't expecting them to.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

It is Crypt Petchii. It is a healthy one. You don't need CO2 or high light for it. You can plant it in the sand/substrate and use a root tab to feed it.


----------



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

*root tab*

Ahh thank you, glad to hear its healthy! I'll bury it as soon as i get a moment.

How does the root tab feeding work?

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have these tabs. I insert the them in the substrate every 4 - 5 months. 
https://www.amazon.com/Seachem-Flou...d=1521646386&sr=8-1&keywords=fluval+root+tabs


You will experience some leaf melt, but don't worry. It happens to most of Crypts. When you plant, don't plant too deep in the substrate - just white roots. It will grow slowly but surely. I have several Crypts including Patchii. It is one of the hardiest Crypts


----------



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

*thank you*

Thank you so much! They're ordered and should be here tomorrow! Now I just need to figure out what to do with that massive lump of driftwood, god damn min-information! Guess I'll be re-scaping this weekend:lol:

Thank you again!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

KingNeptune said:


> Thank you so much! They're ordered and should be here tomorrow! Now I just need to figure out what to do with that massive lump of driftwood, god damn min-information! Guess I'll be re-scaping this weekend:lol:
> 
> Thank you again!


I'd tie some java fern, java moss, or one of the anubias species to it. If you go with the java fern make sure that the tank is deep enough.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a plan, so that's great! To your question about superglue, I have used Aquarium Cyanoacrylate Adhesive before to glue my plants to rocks or terra cotta pots before with excellent luck. Flourish makes its own version of this too; I haven't used theirs, but I'm sure it's the same as what I used. No adverse effects on my fish and definitely was helpful to keep those little suckers in place until they took root.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Granberry said:


> Sounds like you've got a plan, so that's great! To your question about superglue, I have used Aquarium Cyanoacrylate Adhesive before to glue my plants to rocks or terra cotta pots before with excellent luck. Flourish makes its own version of this too; I haven't used theirs, but I'm sure it's the same as what I used. No adverse effects on my fish and definitely was helpful to keep those little suckers in place until they took root.


I would also recommend a fishing line. It's very good to tie plants and moss on driftwoods, easy to use and of course aquarium safe. You can find a cheap one on Amazon. Mine was under $2.


----------



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

Rainbo said:


> I'd tie some java fern, java moss, or one of the anubias species to it. If you go with the java fern make sure that the tank is deep enough.


are they all low maintenance plants? I feel unsure now after that website was clearly wrong! My tanks only a 5 gallon, only about 23cm depth where the water level is, and I've no idea about lighting. My lid is horrendous so I just bought the first clip-on type light I found. I wouldn't mind more plants in there tho to go with the Crypt and the Anacharis. I'm sure Neppy wouldn't disagree!

I'll definitely look into that glue if I end up with more plants! I spent forever trying to tie the things down in the first place! I don't want to repeat that if I don't have to aha!


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

java ferns and moss are really low maintenance and do well in low light. the only thing to worry about with java ferns is to not cover up the rhizome of the plant, or it might die. the rhizome is the stem like part all the ferns come out of. since you're tying it onto driftwood it probably won't be a problem. You can even just let the ferns float around that's what a lot of mine are doing, because my mystery snail is always doing his own aquascaping lol


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

From my experience, these are easy beginner plants;
Anubias, Java Fern, Corkscrew Vals, Cryptocoryne Wendtii (Bronze is my favorite. You can see it in my avatar.), Java Moss and Brazilian Pennywort. Sometimes stem plants come with plant weights. You can drop the plants with the weights in the tank. When they grow enough roots, then you can plant them in the substrate. Brazilian Pennywort is pretty and very easy. You can just leave it floating. 

**Don't go for plants with red leaves. They usually only do well with high light and CO2.


----------



## KingNeptune (Mar 20, 2018)

Are any of those plants big? Im aware its on a 5g and i dont want to take away too much swimming space. Has any got any experience with carpet moss? 

I've updated the tank, thought youd like to see as you all helped so much, thanks again. They even have plant pellets now


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

None of the plants I mentioned are too big for a 5 gallon. I'd wait and see how the plants you currently grow and fill the tank though. If Petchii grows well, I would omit Wedtii. You never know what plants best in your tank 


I've never tried carpet moss. What I know is carpet plants in general are tricky in low tech tanks. Most of them need high light and CO2. Otherwise they will be "leggy" or will not grow. Can't tell about carpet moss though.


----------

